
Ask HN: How to learn augmented reality? - Nivlag
After playing Pokemon Go, I&#x27;ve become interested in learning AR. As an iOS developer, I&#x27;m not sure whats the best way to approach this? Hardly anything exists on this topic. Does anyone know any books or courses that can help?<p>Thanks
======
maushu
I recomend using an existing game engine like Unity. You can then add a
toolkit to use AR: [http://answers.unity3d.com/questions/15215/unity-3d-and-
augm...](http://answers.unity3d.com/questions/15215/unity-3d-and-augmented-
reality.html)

